# My GSD is Killing My Lawn



## dcag (Sep 6, 2008)

Our almost 2 year old GSD is gradually killing out lawn. We recently moved to a new home with a large yard for him to run around in, and slowly but surely our grass is all turning brown from where he relieves himself. I understand this is due to high Nitrogen levels, but is there anything we can do that may help this. I've seen some food additives at the local pet stores, but I'm weary of something I don't know is 100% safe. Our GSD is much more important than our lawn, but it sure would be nice to preserve that green grass...any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Artificial turf? LOL

What are you feeding him? 

We fostered a dobie that killed our yard. don't have that problem with our girls.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

train your dog to eliminate in one specific area. You can put a small fence or rope up as a visual and take him there for his business.....praise for using the area, toys or treats if necessary. Once you get them to go in the area, they will smell and want to go there....but, make sure your dog is supervised b/c each time he eliminates outside the area, you're taking steps backwards. good luck


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

We have "half" a yard where we have sections of grass, lol. Where my dogs mainly walk it is all dirt. But I've never had a problem with their pee ruining the grass though.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

We had the same issue. We starting feeding our dogs the Kirkland Dog Food from Costco. It makes them pee and poop less. If you don't have a Costco membership, try to find a dog food similar. 

And yes, try and train them to go to the bathroom in certain section of the yard.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teach your dog to go in a certain area or
fence off an area just for bathroom time.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

throw a bucket of water over the urine right after your dog pees. If you aren't able to watch your dog all the time in the backyard, just watering your lawn more will help the spots.

You can also flavor your dog's water with something yummy. I put Show Stopper in my dog's water to encourage him to drink more. This makes his urine less concentrated.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Frequent watering.


----------



## dha300 (Apr 4, 2010)

I've read 2 tablespoons of apple vinegar in their food will stop this, not sure if it will work gl.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How to stop dog urine from killing your lawn


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have the urine problem AND the trampling problem like in Missy's pic. I've got three dogs and a relatively large fenced area but they really only pee along one part. As far as I know the only way to prevent the burns is reducing the nitrogen levels by watering down the urine.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Same problem here, it is horrible this year-more the wear and tear vs the urine burns. I am thankful my DH is not as anal about the back yard as he is the front. But, our yard has never looked worse!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

We have the same problem where Nikki is peeing, never had a problem before. I asked the question on Gardenville.com Compost - Mulch - Soil Blends - Fertilizers - Herbicides and Insecticides and this is the response I received.



> Top dressing with our Alamo Gro compost is a good way to improve the general health of the grass. It'll help to bring back anywhere the grass has died from the urine. Preventatively, the best thing I've heard of is to water anywhere you see the dog urinating immediately after they do so. This dilutes the ammonia in the urine and prevents burn.


Michaela


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I am so glad I am not the only person wondering about this ! Thanks for starting the thread, I will be trying these things


----------

